# oval cribbage board



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

oval cribbage board with cards and pins storage
good project and looks good


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Great looking project! Many years ago my father taught me how to play cribbage. He had learned it while he was in the army. He played trumpet in the army band when the President was a Kansan named Eisenhower. 

Thanks for posting the photos and video.

4D


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

thanks for the video and pictures fun to watch.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Way Cool. Good job!!!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice board, Stan. I know someone who would absolutely love that. Would you consider playing a game with him for one?


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't play I just like making things


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

woodman12 said:


> I don't play I just like making things


You're missing out on one of the great joys, beating someone on a board you made!

I love the game, a lot of strategy and a bit of luck if you hope to win.


----------



## SplinteredDave (Nov 9, 2017)

Nice, thank you for the video. Now I want to learn how to play


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Really like the board, Stan. It’s a great game. My dad taught me to play nearly 70 years ago. Don’t have anyone to play with now and the computer cribbage games suck. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

here is the one that sold


----------

